
Airbnb Agrees to Provide Host Data to NYC in Settlement - JohnTHaller
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-06-12/airbnb-settles-lawsuit-with-nyc-over-providing-host-data
======
JohnTHaller
Renters who rent out entire homes/apartments for 5 or more days per quarter
will be included in the data which will be released quarterly. Data will
include name, address, email, and phone numbers. Renting out whole dwellings
without a tenant present for less than 30 days is prohibited in NYC.

~~~
rmrfstar
Doesn't Airbnb already sell this data [1]?

[1] [https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/04/business/secret-
consumer-...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/04/business/secret-consumer-
score-access.html)

